# Showing Standardbred



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_What show was this? The background looks familiar to me. 

I love my Standie, though I don't know if he'd ever win in a show. 
_


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

The Wagga Show 

Doesnt matter if you dont think he'd win anything!  You never know unless you go! Bet he is gorgeous!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

yay go Paddy!! I think I put that photo in my thread in pictures too haha. maybe I should have posted my pictures in this section.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

> The Wagga Show
> 
> Doesnt matter if you dont think he'd win anything! :grin: You never know unless you go! Bet he is gorgeous!


_
Ah, I've been there, but it wasn't the show I thought it was. 

*I* think he's absoloutely positootly gorgeous, but a lot of people tell me he's ugly. Pffffft, who cares! He's the best horse to ride! I have more fun on him than I do on any other horse.

But seriously, what* sane* person can say he's ugly? 









_


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I think he's gorgeous!!! Just look at that face *smooches*

People are so judgemental about standardbreds and it sucks  They werent bred for beauty, they were bred for a purpose  And for a horse that wasnt bred for beauty, I think they are pretty darn shmexy anyway!

And thats what I love about these new standy classes... its a class of their own- therefore you arent trying to make them like a hack to compete against them. You get to make them look like standies, and compete against standies!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love standies; they need to be in A LOT more shows. People don't like them, mostly because they think they are either ugly, crazy, or only for racing. If they met them and how welll they can do, we would have a lot more standie lovers.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I think my boy's bloody good looking, and he did reasonable racing too. 72 starts 12 placings and 10,000(AU) to his name. 
I think that's pretty good.
And now he does everything I want from 12k trail rides to 2 and a half foot jumps.  

Where are these new Standies classes? 
_


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

your standie is gorgeous fireyes. SB classes are starting to pop up all over the place. I think there are a few in Victoria and the albury, junee and wagga shows have classes for them around here. there are probably more too. you can probably find out more on the standardbred performance horse society website.


----------

